# Chicagoland Backyard HERF



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm new to this site but I want to in vite you all over anyway.

Weather permitting, I will be opening my back yard to cigars and cards on Saturday June 11, 7pm in Hoffman Estates.

This Herf is also posted at cigar weekly.

E-mail me if you want to go


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, Don't all replie at once....

I just put out the tiki torches....

We're all systems go!

7PM 

165 Princeton St
Hoffman Estates, IL 60194


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice gesture Coshise. I would like to come but going to see Dewey Redman at Jazz Showcase. No cigars, but may be the last chance to see one of the greatest tenor sax players.

You are welcomed to join us this coming Wednesday for a mini-herf. A few of us here - Icehog, Hollywood and hopefully a couple others, will be meeting at a restaurant close to you. If interested pm for details.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Same here Cochise...I have to work Saturday night or I would make it...you live 10 minutes from me. Please let us know if you wanna come Wed.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey,

Just made it to Chi-town. Hopefully we can see you there on Weds! I have been looking forward to this for months!


----------

